# Partage fichiers multimedia avecla Ps3



## domiino (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà...je compte me procurer un Imac très prochainement , seulement je voudrais savoir si le partage de fichiers multimedia Mac_ PS3 est possible???
Sous windows le partage est simplissime: ds WMplayers il suffit de cocher le dossier à partager et la ps3 reconnait d'elle même un serveur multimedia sur le réseau.

Comment ce processus s'opère sur Mac?   Ma ps3 me servant d'apple TV améliorée(lisant casi tt les formats et en HD), ceci représente  un vrai critère de sélection pour moi. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses en espérant switcher très prochainement.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2007)

domiino a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà...je compte me procurer un Imac très prochainement , seulement je voudrais savoir si le partage de fichiers multimedia Mac_ PS3 est possible???
> Sous windows le partage est simplissime: ds WMplayers il suffit de cocher le dossier à partager et la ps3 reconnait d'elle même un serveur multimedia sur le réseau.
> ...



Bon, je vais déplacer ton sujet dans la section dédiée aux problèmes réseau, c'est là que tu as le plus de chance de trouver une réponse !


----------



## fpoil (14 Décembre 2007)

il faut installer un serveur upnp sur le mac ( il n'y en a pas par défaut), 2 solutions (payantes) actuellement :

twonkymedia et eyeconnect (ma préférence allant à twonkymedia) : tu peux les tester tous les deux

sinon installer windows xp via bootcamp  ou autres solutions de virtualisation (Parallels Desktop ou VMWare Fusion)*
*


----------



## marabouma (15 Décembre 2007)

bonjour j'ai installer pour che zmoi twonkymedia ma playstation reconnait bien le serveur.Seulement si je parviens a voir mes fichiers avec ma ps3 est ce que un voisin avec la sienne peut les voir? 
J'aimerais savoir comment on désinstalle ou enleve le serveur s'il vous plait..cela m'inquiète


----------



## xao85 (15 Décembre 2007)

Je vais poser une question encore pire... Ces logiciels sont-ils compatible avec le 360?:rateau:


----------



## ccsuperstar (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous et bonne année!!!

Je viens d'avoir une ps3, et je souhaiterais pouvoir voir mes fichiers mac sur ma télé via la PS3. J'ai téléchargé la version d'essai d'Eyeconnect.
Il détecte bien l'adresse ip de ma ps3, mais après je ne vois pas comment faire pour acceder à mes fichiers. A quel endroit cela se passe t'il sur la PS3? Serveur Multimedia?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses éclairées


----------



## kefoo (4 Janvier 2008)

ccsuperstar a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous et bonne année!!!
> 
> Je viens d'avoir une ps3, et je souhaiterais pouvoir voir mes fichiers mac sur ma télé via la PS3. J'ai téléchargé la version d'essai d'Eyeconnect.
> Il détecte bien l'adresse ip de ma ps3, mais après je ne vois pas comment faire pour acceder à mes fichiers. A quel endroit cela se passe t'il sur la PS3? Serveur Multimedia?
> ...



Moi pour l'instant j'arrive à obtenir des fichiers mais uniquement ceux contenus dans mon PC. J'imagine que lorsque ta PS3 recevra le signal de ton Mac il fera de même et il mettra dans les sections musique, image et vidéo une icone qui t'indiquera qu'il reconnait ton Mac mais après il faudra voir si ensuite ta console est capable de lire les fichiers car il m'est déjà arrivé qu'il y ait une connexion au serveur mais sans fichiers à l'intérieur alors qu'ils existent réellement. En gros tu ne pourras pas louper les fichiers contenus dans un autre ordi en réseau si tu vas dans les bonnes sections de ta ps3.


----------



## asdp38 (24 Mars 2009)

Le plus simple est de passer avec le serveur web (apache) intégré à ton mac.

Chez moi, mes fichiers sont sur un disque externe, tu démarres le service web sur ton mac , tu modifie la conf (/etc/apache2:httpd.conf) 
tu redémarres apache et sur la PS3 dans le navigateur web tu tapes l'adresse ip et ça marche


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Rivet fonctionne très bien aussi ! (360 et PS3).


----------

